

A HN feed with the article's content - aupajo
http://nirmalpatel.com/hacks/hnrss.html
I've been using this for months now, and I was wondering how many of you know about it. It's the only way to read HN through your RSS reader. Many thanks to Nirmal Patel.
======
rokhayakebe
It would be nice if this showed only the first paragraph + a link for more.

~~~
rcfox
Maybe as a separate feed... In my opinion, having this as the only option
defeats the purpose of RSS.

------
petercooper
+1 for copyright violation. I'm no giant fan of copyrights, but reading
content in a format actually produced by the author is the least you can do
instead of mangling it up.

------
nirmal
I posted this awhile back when I was hosting it under my blog domain
(<http://hacketal.com>). The discussion with the prior post can be found at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=542334>

------
pierrefar
Great work, thanks! I updated my mobile-friendly (optimized for thumb
navigation) HN app:

"Summary" feed: <http://mhm.gd/hn/> , the official HN RSS feed.

"Full" feed: <http://mhm.gd/hn/f> , this new feed with the full contents.

~~~
PidGin128
We're calling these feeds, but are they really just compiled summary pages?

I'm viewing from my mobile, and had trouble loading the link in the article,
and the above comments' links appear to be pages, not feeds.

Would streams be more accurate? It doesn't seem to imply RSS as much [to me at
least].

[also, do any of the mentioned RSS aggregates include comments?]

~~~
PidGin128
Appendation: The feed link on the site's page didn't work, because of the
unusual feed:// URI [
[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Feed_URI_scheme...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Feed_URI_scheme&oldid=345369984&printable=yes)
]. Naturally my phone choked on this "resource".

Originally:
feed://readablefeeds.appspot.com/readability/feed?url=http%3A//news.ycombinator.com/rss

Fixed:
[http://readablefeeds.appspot.com/readability/feed?url=http%3...](http://readablefeeds.appspot.com/readability/feed?url=http%3A//news.ycombinator.com/rss)

------
ronnier
This was one of the ideas that lead me to make a mobile version of HN. It uses
the same concept but provides a normal HN interface with a link that extracts
the article text. <http://toadjaw.com/hn> if you wish to see or use it.

------
aupajo
I've been using this for a few months now. Many thanks to Nirmal Patel.

------
iamdave
I wished more RSS feeds did this by default, thank you.

~~~
ugh
What? Scrape the websites they are linking to and putting their content in the
feed? Sounds quite dangerous to me, maybe that’s the reason :)

~~~
iamdave
Well, I mean sites that publish their own feeds. I'd wish they'd include more
than just the title in th feed. NY Times is notorious for just giving you a
link after one sentence of text.

